# Avengers: Infinity War in der Filmkritik: Der Marvel-Overkill - keine Spoiler!



## Felix Schuetz (25. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Infinity War in der Filmkritik: Der Marvel-Overkill - keine Spoiler!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Infinity War in der Filmkritik: Der Marvel-Overkill - keine Spoiler!*


----------



## LiquidGravity (27. April 2018)

Ich war gestern Abend drin und werde ihn mir definitiv nochmal ansehen. Ein wahnsinns Film. Action, Spannung und mit tollen Gags. Der Film wird aber vermutlich die Fans in zwei Lager spalten... wieso und warum? Das schaut Ihr Euch am besten selber an. Nur soviel (KEIN Spoiler), am Ende des Films herrschte totenstille und selbst beim rauslaufen war kein Ton zu hören.


----------



## Chaz0r (27. April 2018)

Fand ihn auch extrem gut, wobei ich glaube, dass er nur richtig funktioniert, wenn man die anderen Filme halbwegs mitverfolgt hat. Ansonsten ist Thanos n richtig cooler Gegner.
Das Ende des Films ist aber schon krass. Das ganze Kino war entsetzt und ist schweigend rausgegangen. Ich bin wirklich gespannt wie das mit Infinity War 2 oder wie auch immer der Nachfolger nächstes Jahr heißen mag, weiter geht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. April 2018)

Ich werd ihn mir nächste Woche Mittwoch ansehen.  Bin mal gespannt. 

Über die "dünne" Handlung kann ich hinweg sehen, da der Film doch eher den Anfang vom Ende des bisherigen MCUs darstellt. So ziemlich jeder MCU-Film hat hierauf hin gearbeitet und das Ganze war schon in seiner Gesamtheit recht komplex.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (27. April 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich werd ihn mir nächste Woche Mittwoch ansehen.  Bin mal gespannt.
> 
> Über die "dünne" Handlung kann ich hinweg sehen, da der Film doch eher den Anfang vom Ende des bisherigen MCUs darstellt. So ziemlich jeder MCU-Film hat hierauf hin gearbeitet und das Ganze war schon in seiner Gesamtheit recht komplex.


Aye, darauf bauen die Autoren/Regisseure auch. Hat mich auch nicht gestört, aber erwähnen muss man es halt.


----------



## CryPosthuman (29. April 2018)

"...und wenn man seine ungeheuren Kräfte auch nur für einen Sekundenbruchteil hinterfragt, geht die Logik des Films genüsslich baden."
Dann hat man sie nicht lang genug hinterfragt!
Bin ich der einzige, der hier weiter gedacht hat, dass die ganzen Leute, die sich aufgelöst haben NICHT gestorben sind?
Das war letztlich die zusammenwirkung aller Steine, die möglicherweise nicht einmal Thanos verstanden hat!?
Ja, vielleicht hilft es einfach mal zu hinterfragen und generell im MCU aufzupassen, was die Steine im einzelnen tun, dann sind Thanos Kräfte absolut nachvollziehbar.
Deshalb liebe ich die Filme als Gesamtkonzept: Sie scheinen nur als "Kopf aus"-Filme.
Der Beweis: Wenn man den Kopf aus hat, kommt man mit einem "Hä!?" aus dem Film und sieht Fehler, wo keine sind.


----------

